# Any Sherline lathe owners here?



## sportandmiah (May 4, 2009)

After months of reading and comparing lathes, I'm thinking about purchasing a Sherline. The quality appears to be light years ahead of the Chinese made units, and the support looks second to none. Anyone else here have one? Was it a good purchase?


----------



## ChooChooMike (May 4, 2009)

:big: ME ME ME !

I have a Sherline long-bed lathe and most of the goodies to go with it 

Mike


----------



## D.C.Clark (May 4, 2009)

I have a Sherline lathe, mill, complete CNC package.

Subscribe to: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/sherline/

for the most and best information on Sherlines.

Browse through the files and photos. In my opinion, Sherline is by far the best value in a benchtop machining system available today.

David Clark in Southern Maryland, USA


----------



## PTsideshow (May 4, 2009)

I have a long bed with DRO's and a 8 axis knee me with the same. Along with a lot of the toys that go with it. I also have their CNC rotary table. I tell you that after you figure it out the CNC table it is well worth the money.
if you are doing that type of work. The instruction booklet is intimidating, but playing with it for 20 minutes did the trick. 
They were just at the NAMES expo and I picked up a couple of items that they were selling at a discount so the wouldn't have to ship them home.

With the riser block set for the lathe you can do light weight things about 5 ½" dia easily. All in all they are great machines for the size, more people are making after market bits for them.

And yes the company is great to deal with, if you are retired ask if they still have the discount on the stuff. I can also recommend their table top machining book. along with their catalog of accessories, which has all the instruction sheets for their products.

I have to say that I haven't used mine as much as I would have liked this last year!
glen


----------



## kellswaterri (May 4, 2009)

Hello all, I too have the long bed lathe with quite a few extras...had it for about three years now...must really get around to using it soon :-[ some amazing work has been produced on these little machines.
All the best for now,
              John.
P.S. 
   David has just cross posted me... I totally agree with his comments on the lathe.


----------



## Hal (May 4, 2009)

I just picked up a used 4000 from the local pawn shop when they had a 1/2 off sale.

Seems like a great little machine. One of the things I like best about it is the variable speed motor.

I still need to get more tooling, but that's always the case.

One of the package deals would be the way to go if buying new.

Hal


----------



## David Morrow (May 4, 2009)

And if you are thinking about a Sherline mill, a lot of the accessories will work on both the lathes and the mills. I have two of the 2000 mills and echo the comments on dealing with Sherline - a very good bunch. Although I already have a large lathe, I've thought about a Sherline as well just for these reasons.


----------



## toolsrul (May 4, 2009)

Have you looked @ a Taig? Nick Carter has an enormous website (cartertools.com)on Taig Tools - lathes & mills. (Micro Proto). Yahoo also has a Taig group.


----------



## kuhncw (May 4, 2009)

I bought a short bed Sherline lathe a couple years ago and it has been a very worthwhile addition to the shop. I wouldn't give up my 13 inch Sheldon, but I find much of the small work going to the Sherline. The resettable dials are handy and the rear tool post for the cut off tool works well.

Assuming the Sherline is a good match to the size parts you are going to machine, I think you'll like the Sherline.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## sportandmiah (May 5, 2009)

Thanks all. I've looked at nearly every make and model of small lathes. The Taig is nice but I like the Sherline as it is one nice small piece of equipment. The Taig, although small, has that huge motor, mounting board, etc. Anyone NOT like their Sherline for any reason?


----------



## tmuir (May 5, 2009)

I've been thinking of getting a sherline for my workshop but after looking a the prices of them in OZ I have put it on the 'Would be nice to have' list.
I've already got a chinese lathe and a British BTM watch makers lathe so unless I sell my watchmakers lathe I couldn't possible afford one.


----------



## Orrin (May 5, 2009)

My wife sometimes does things on impulse. For instance, she once got bored while I was taking pictures at PRIME, so she went to the Sherline booth and bought their entire machine shop package! 

It made no difference that I already had three lathes and a mill: a 10" and 13" Sheldon and a 9" SB along with a Van Norman #6 mill. She bought the Sherline line, anyhow. 

I made the best of the situation by buying almost every Sherline accessory there is and I've not been sorry. I'm surprised at how much I've used the equipment. 

Go for it!

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## PTsideshow (May 5, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of getting a sherline for my workshop but after looking a the prices of them in OZ I have put it on the 'Would be nice to have' list.



Considering that is its birth place, that is a little sad. But tis the way of the new world global village!


----------



## tmuir (May 5, 2009)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> Considering that is its birth place, that is a little sad. But tis the way of the new world global village!



1$ OZ = $0.74 US
Sherline 4100 lathe in the US $575 US = $771 OZ http://www.sherline.com/prices.htm
Sherline 4100 lathe in OZ = $1639 OZ = $1221 UShttp://www.miniaturesteammodels.com/prod2378.htm


admittedly the OZ price includes 10% GST but that still is one hell of a price difference.
For $800 odd I would buy one but not for $1600 odd.


----------

